# Roamer Military Watches



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I read somewhere that Roamer made watches for the Rhodesian army and airforce in the 1970's. I have come across a handwound Roamer in the style of the CWC 1970's military watch. On the back thee is a number preceded by the letters "RA" is this Rhodesian Army I wonder?

As far as I know they were never issued to the British military.

Has anyone got any information on these watches?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

RA does mean Rhodesian Army - Roamer's were used mainly in the 1970's and would have seen action in the Bush War. I have also found out that a watch make called "Zaigor" was issued in the 1960's a mere 30mm in diameter.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi John,

I read some where( buggered if I can remember) that the Roamer Anfibio was issued to some armed forces, though I don't know if this is true or which forces would have had them.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan it was Rhodesia post the 1966 UDI from Britain


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

Did "Anfibio" indicate a level of water ressistance, I wonder? I know that Roamer's are quite well respected by some, the Brevette is very popular it seems.

I don't know much about them, I'm afraid.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> John,
> 
> Did "Anfibio" indicate a level of water ressistance, I wonder? I know that Roamer's are quite well respected by some ...


 could be Stan I think "anfibio" means "amphibian" in Italian and Spanish. I suppose amphibians are water resistant not waterproof!


----------



## Nigel B (Mar 30, 2019)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but ...............

Maybe this is where you found the references you were mentioning, re the Roamer Military watches.

http://roamer-watches.info/blog/?p=189


----------

